# DIY co2 questions.



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

So I am thinking about making some DIY co2 for my tank. What's the best recipe you have found for this? How much would I need for a 75 gallon tank? I would like the co2 to last about two weeks so I can replace it when I do water changes. Is that possible? Thanks


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I suggest just skilling the DIY. Use Excel or hit craigslist for some used CO2 gear. The constant attention and fluctuations drove me bonkers. Algae loved it.

The time you waist with it, you could get a part time job and buy a nice rig.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Anybody else have an opinion?


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

I suggest you use a pressurized system for this size

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhaval0603 (Mar 27, 2014)

70g tank.. A bit difficult for diy..
But if u want to have a diy, u can keep this - >

Two 2litre bottles.. Tubes running from the cap to a 'T' type connector.. The outlet going into a small Gatorade bottle half filled with water, dipped in the water.. Another tube from d Gatorade, this one should not be dipped into d water, into d tank..
Fill ur 2litre bottles with 
2 cups sugar each. 1spoon baking soda each. 1tbsp yeast each.. And fill up warm water to 75 - 80 % of the bottles

I use a diy co2 for my 15gal but its irregular.. Opting for pressurized cylinder will be a better option for tank your size


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## barrett69 (Jan 3, 2012)

I use 4 2l bottles(on 70 gallon tank) and change 2 every week. I only notice an increase in algae on the 7th day and i usually spray it with excel and it goes away. I also use nearly twice the recomended does of excel daily. I had issues with cyano bacteria and had to increase the flow in my tank dramaticly, and have since had way fewer algae outbreaks due to imbalances.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I would not recommend on a 75 gal. IMO you could not produce enough with yeast without also adding excel for algae control. You could with citric acid and baking soda but on a tank that size you would spend more on supplies than you would with pressure system.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I have to say that I initialy tried the DIY system and while it did work I did have some issues with it.

1. Don't forget to replenish the solution at least once per week.
2. Expect accident like yeast getting into the tank somehow and creating issues with the fish. 

I will never go that route again and do not encourage anyone to go that route.


----------



## Bthorpe22 (Mar 5, 2015)

What's the list of parts needed for the co2 using a paintball tank? Thanks!


----------



## OnError (Mar 13, 2015)

DIY yeast CO2 can be fun in the first few weeks, after that, the fun wears off and it becomes a real chore.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I use it at times on small tanks but 75 is just too big.


----------

